# For those who divorced.....



## crazy (Aug 25, 2009)

What made you finally decide to leave? I'm probly leaving my husband we've been together 10 years. But that's the problem I don't know what it is to NOT be with him we've been together so long. He's not a cheater, abuser, etc. We have a toddler together and he's a good father too. The problem is we NEVER get along. We fight more than we are happy and over the dumbest things. WE made the decision I would stay at home until my child is in school and he thinks because he makes the money he can make all the decisions, I have absolutely NO say in anything. And finally the "spark" in our relationship died a long time ago..........So here's my question for those who have separated or divorced.......Should I just leave now before things get worse or do I try counsilling, or something, even though I'm just not feeling the relationship anymore?


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

That is a personal choice. But I would try counseling. Things ebb and flow over time. Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

I agree with Feelingalone. Try counseling first, both individually and as a couple and do your best to make it work. If it doesn't then you may know you tried to make the relationship work, before leaving. You may find the movie "Fireproof" worthwhile also.


----------

